

Race in College Admission – FAQ - tokenadult
http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/college-admissions/1366406-race-college-admission-faq-discussion-10-a.html

======
hugh4life
Why in the hell do you keep posting these racial articles and who the hell is
voting them up so they get in the RSS feed? Go make a reddit or something.

